# Caravan Club or C&C Club??? Confused....



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello all
Just about to start venturing out, but mystified by all this CL and CS lingo? :? Can someone explain to me why I should join the CC or the C&CC? Either of them or both?
Or is it not essential? The reason I started to think about it was that how many sites are open all year? Is it mainly ones that are members only?

Thanks


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wolsrop,
The CCC has CS and the CC has CL`s. They are both the same, 5 van sites with dispensation to advoid planning permission, some are open all year others not. I would not say that the CCC or the CC sites (CL/CS) are any better or worse than the other. They offer good value mostly with minimum facilities ie bog drop and water, some you may come across have electric and basic shower/ toilets. The important point is whatver you chose if you go down this road, you must be a member in theory to use their site. 
BTW CS=Certified Site CL=Certified Location
Malc


----------



## 90304 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Which club(s) you decide to join will depend on how much you get out and where you like to go. Both main clubs have what are called Club Sites, which are large and well organised, with a selection of good facilities and well laid out pitches. 

In addition to these, each club has its own network of smaller, affiliated sites. These are independently run, but approved by the clubs. They can only take a maximum of 5 vans and have facilites ranging from nothing but parking, to electric hook ups and showers etc. The Caravan club calls its site network CL's or Certificated locations and the Camping and Caravanning Club has CS's or Certificated Sites. You are quite right in saying that most Club Sites close in winter and the demand on those that remain open is very high - This is where the smaller sites are good. They are also good if you like to get out into the country, as we do - they are mainly small farms etc. You can only get on these sites if you are club members. We are members of both clubs - each cost about £30 per year but if you get out a lot, you will save this money on your first few nights. If you have a big 'van, you may have a problem on some CL/CS sites as access can be variable - it is always wise to ask when booking pitches.

Have a look at both club websites. caravanclub.co.uk and campingand caravanningclub.co.uk. These will show you the location both club sites and the Caravan Club has a database of CL's also. You can also join on-line.The sites now both allow you to check availability and make resevations for club sites on the internet. 

You may also wish to do forum searches as some motorhomers don't like club wardens attitudes and some club rules - each to their own. We like the security of the sites though. Have fun!

Nigel


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

You will also find that there are a great number of 'commercial' sites throughout the country, so no you don't need to be a member of either the CC or C&CC. We started by joining the C&CC and don't think we've stayed at one of their main sites but have used some CS's, we then stumbled across a CC CL we wanted to stay at so joined the CC and have used a few of their club sites. Usually when they are convenient for a place we want to visit e.g. Seaview just outside Berwick upon Tweed. 
Other advantage is the books of site listings which are handy for finding places when out on the road, I usually use the net when planning a trip, but don't have this facility in the van.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wulsrup

All good advice in the previous posts.

My advice join one club in the first year and see how you get on, then join the other in the second year....whether you stay a member of the first club joined will depend on your experiences and use of their sites/magazine etc.

One feature of joining the Camping and Caravanning Club is that you are given what most of us agree is the best guide to sites...."The Big Sites Book" it has virtually every site in the country listed and can be the only guide you will ever need for the UK. It is published every 2 years (current version 2005-2006). Another thing to remember with the C&CC is that they cater for "All units" so there is a wider range of age groups and the members may be campers, motorhomers or caravanners.

>>>Link to C&CC Club web Site<<<

Don't forget there is a club that is just for Motorhomers...nowhere near so many benefits as the other big two but it can be a very rewarding membership if you like to get around the country attending rallies every weekend, in nice places, which you can just turn up to with no booking in advance...all for about £3-£6 night.

>>>>Link to Motorcaravanners Club<<<

I do not have any recent experience with the Caravan Club but the ones on here who do seem to be either very for the CC or very anti the attitude they say exists towards motorcaravans in a club which is predominantly for Caravanners. trouble is they do have the best selection of sites!

Just to show that I can be fair about it here is the link

>>>Link to caravan Club<<<

And my last tip ...if you are going to any of the Shows (NEC etc) join up at one of these ...all the clubs try to get members at shows by giving something away...a free night or such.....

Mike


----------



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

All brilliant advice - thank you!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We are members of both CC and CCC the CC both have sites which are clean and well laid with good security CC sites seem more regimented. I do find that people are more friendly on commercial sites ie. haven and the like, but facilitys can be dodgy also noisy kids, but i was one of them too years ago so they don,t bother me, if their ball hits the van, so what, if it can't take a hit from a ball it must be getting a bit ropey.

We have only stayed on one CL but we where not asked if we where members of any club, sensible i think, after all most of them are doing it for the money. 

Olley


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

My advice for what it's worth is don't join either until they have something to offer that you require. There is no need to pre-join to use a site, if you decide at some point to use one of their sites, you can join there & then when you book in, this also goes for ferry deals etc.

Mark


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I am a member of both clubs, but have to say that although they are more expensive on the whole, I do prefer the Caravan Club sites.

Another plus is that their magazine is far better in my opinion and you would have to pay the annual cost for a magazine sub.

John 8)


----------

